# Letâ€™s find a horse for SLH



## Summit (19 May 2019)

Thought we could post our suggestions here


----------



## Tihamandturkey (19 May 2019)

Could we have a recap of requirements please ðŸ˜…


----------



## cobgoblin (19 May 2019)

And what area?


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 May 2019)

I don't know how to post a link from preloved, but saw a 16.2 ID x Warmblood chestnut mare Ruby, in Fife Â£3,000 looked really nice.


----------



## Summit (20 May 2019)

People continued to post suggestions on the previous thread .

SLH has again asked them to stop.


----------



## Summit (20 May 2019)

Pinkvboots said:



			I don't know how to post a link from preloved, but saw a 16.2 ID x Warmblood chestnut mare Ruby, in Fife Â£3,000 looked really nice.
		
Click to expand...

here you go:

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...onId=2188&minimumPrice=3000&maximumPrice=3000


----------



## Lammy (20 May 2019)

This any good? Yorkshire based.


----------



## chaps89 (20 May 2019)

Requirements (from memory)
- 16-17hh
- MW type build/weight carrier
- Must be able to live out and preferable if barefoot
- Must hack safely alone and in company 
- Nice temperament, doesn't need to be a plod but nothing too sharp
- Primarily for hacking but also fun rides, some schooling, an all rounder basically.
- OP is in Shropshire, I don't think she minds travelling but obvious preference for something closer to home 
- I think she preference is 6-12 years old-ish. Age preference seems to be nothing too much older but OP did go to or plan to see one a bit older I think so if it ticked other boxes older might be considered
- Budget Â£3k tops

Personally I would suggest nothing out of work/sold from field and really something already doing the job it's going to do with the OP

Hope SLH doesn't mind me writing this!


----------



## chaps89 (20 May 2019)

The preloved one for Ruby looks nice but I do not like the way she is stood behind in the photo of her stood up. You can also see in that photo a camera roll of other shots which show her stood similarly. I know conformation doesn't always mean problems but that camped under look has always been linked to back or hock problems when I've seen it before, I see it is a more of a symptom than say long pasterns which some might not like but don't actually mean there is an issue, if that makes sense.
She's also a long way away.

The coloured hunter on HorseQuest has been linked to previously but SLH hasn't commented.

I know Janet George on here has suggested SLH message her, given as she has Irish draughts and is in Shropshire I do hope SLH has done this


----------



## Ddraig_wen (20 May 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...offer.html?link=/search?keyword=irish+draught 

I posted this one on the other thread as I know the owner would take an offer for a good home


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (20 May 2019)

Haha, I've only just seen this. You guys are great 
However, just at the moment I'm having a bit of a Fibro flare up so very tired physically and mentally just now.
Obviously I still want a horse but recent events have been stressful and I need to chill a bit.
Due to the deposit situation plus my car being a bit sick and my washing machine dying a death etc I've had to temporarily dip into horse funds to sort stuff. Typical it all comes at once as I'm normally pretty sorted ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™„ðŸ™ˆ
So I'm currently at about Â£2400 which means I need to recoup cash before I can realistically start shopping again. This will take me a few weeks but is doable


----------



## G&T (21 May 2019)

Hi SLH, I know you said to hold fire ... but just couldn't resist posting this guy as he sounds so very lovely, and I remembered you had a penchant for CBs.

Ok no more now I promise 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/209153


----------



## sportsmansB (21 May 2019)

He's lovely G&T


----------



## G&T (21 May 2019)

sportsmansB said:



			He's lovely G&T
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too - he just sounds like such a good boy!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

Hi guys, I've been having a vague browse and have come across this mare on Preloved and Facebook.  I REALLY like the look of her but thoughts welcomed..
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...tml?link=/search?keyword=Boots&sectionId=3365


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi guys, I've been having a vague browse and have come across this mare on Preloved and Facebook.  I REALLY like the look of her but thoughts welcomed..
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...tml?link=/search?keyword=Boots&sectionId=3365

Click to expand...

She sounds like a nice raw cob with some underlying anxiety behaviours that could escalate quickly in the wrong hands or be trained out in the right hands. Price/age/type all add up.

Iâ€™m not convinced this is what you need though.


----------



## concorde (22 May 2019)

I think you need something more established than a 4 year old with poor stable manners donâ€™t you ?
What about some of the older ones listed by others above ?
I can see though that a 4 year old is more likely to be sound than the cheap older ones


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

concorde said:



			I think you need something more established than a 4 year old with poor stable manners donâ€™t you ?
What about some of the older ones listed by others above ?
I can see though that a 4 year old is more likely to be sound than the cheap older ones
		
Click to expand...

Working with a smaller budget at the moment and just really like her "type".


----------



## SpringArising (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi guys, I've been having a vague browse and have come across this mare on Preloved and Facebook.  I REALLY like the look of her but thoughts welcomed..
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119012156/15316hh-raising-5-year-old.html?link=/search?keyword=Boots&sectionId=3365

Click to expand...

This sounds like the sort of horse who could go wrong very quickly in the wrong hands. Big old girl should she decide to twit about too.

I agree with IHW, she doesn't sound suitable for you. You seem to be drawn to horses with behavioural/trust issues. I also think she's expensive for what she is.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Hi guys, I've been having a vague browse and have come across this mare on Preloved and Facebook.  I REALLY like the look of her but thoughts welcomed..
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119012156/15316hh-raising-5-year-old.html?link=/search?keyword=Boots&sectionId=3365

Click to expand...


She looks nice but she's sounds like a large rude cob that hasn't been taught any manners by 5 yrs. Why not? 

I'd want to know exactly what her bad stable manners involve.. Does she walk through a closed stable door trashing it? Does she walk over her handler? Cart them? Why is she good to groom ' once tied up'...is it a fight to get her to the tie ring? 

Not insurmountable problems but very annoying to sort out.


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2019)

Ooh... I've just noticed she's rising five, not 5 now... So next year could be even more fun.


----------



## ThreeWBs (22 May 2019)

Here's a few that seem ok to me:

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16hh-blue-and-white-gelding/Horses/567498?op=photos

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/fun-rc-activity-horses/Horses/565873?op=photos

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/stunning-quiet-allrounder/Horses/567783 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/208560


----------



## KittenInTheTree (22 May 2019)

What happened to taking a few weeks to regroup health wise and recoup your funds?


----------



## LaurenBay (22 May 2019)

G&T said:



			Hi SLH, I know you said to hold fire ... but just couldn't resist posting this guy as he sounds so very lovely, and I remembered you had a penchant for CBs.

Ok no more now I promise 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/209153

Click to expand...

If you don't buy him, I will!

Sorry I don't like the sound of the mare, too green and sounds like a spooky type.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2019)

Lammy said:



View attachment 32631
  This any good? Yorkshire based.
		
Click to expand...

i posted about that one a long time ago as she seemed suitable but its odd that she is still for sale as most of that type seem to go really quickly....and she sounded like a good bet


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 May 2019)

Have you considered using a 'horse finder' type service. I bought both Dolly and Jenny that way and I don't think I'll ever buy from ads again. Just so, so, SOOOO many disappointments and wasted journeys looking at not-as-advertised ponies.


----------



## HobleytheTB (22 May 2019)

ThreeWBs said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/fun-rc-activity-horses/Horses/565873?op=photos

Click to expand...

This mare sounds nice, although she's slightly over-budget. Would be nice to see some videos of her though. Maybe someone can comment on her confirmation? Looks ok to me, other than maybe her neck is slightly upside down muscle-wise in some of the photos??


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2019)

SLH,  please please remember you have to buy the horse you NEED  now and not the one you want. 

 some of the cheaper ones will have behaviour problems,  this is the reason they are cheap.    you need a horse that you can manage easily both ridden and on the ground.  , from your previous posts this mare is the type you like but realistically ones that are well behaved and suitable for you are nearer Â£4000..and she is not suitable i am afraid.....none of us know how much experience you have or how confident you are but from reading all of the threads you have posted, you have some health problems and would not be able to cope with a  badly behaved horse...if you cannot get near to Â£4000 , an older horse (12 to 15 years) could be exactly what you NEED and at a price you can afford....hate to be a killjoy but wouldnt like you to make a mistake which causes an accident or losing confidence...


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 May 2019)

LaurenBay said:



			If you don't buy him, I will!

Sorry I don't like the sound of the mare, too green and sounds like a spooky type.
		
Click to expand...

Out of all the links I like him best as well, I can't take an advert seriously when they put one picture on the advert of the horse laying in a field


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2019)

I don't understand why SLH hasn't messaged JG? JG wouldn't have said she might have something suitable, and presumably she knows the budget. What harm is there in asking?


----------



## Hormonal Filly (22 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			This sounds like the sort of horse who could go wrong very quickly in the wrong hands. Big old girl should she decide to twit about too.

I agree with IHW, she doesn't sound suitable for you. You seem to be drawn to horses with behavioural/trust issues. I also think she's expensive for what she is.
		
Click to expand...

Thought exact the same as the above, she needs a very experienced handler and rider I'd bet. Just reading their advert she sounds a bit quirky! They mention needing to build a bond etc a couple of times.. so guessing she can be a bit of a handful, so by 'getting to know her' so you need to learn what shes like! 

The budget you have, you can find a nice horse if you get there quick enough as they sell fast, without looking at horses with issues or potential issues as they grow up.  Don't change what you're after because of your budget, hold out.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (22 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Have you considered using a 'horse finder' type service. I bought both Dolly and Jenny that way and I don't think I'll ever buy from ads again. Just so, so, SOOOO many disappointments and wasted journeys looking at not-as-advertised ponies.
		
Click to expand...

How does this work and what costs are involved AE? Very interested in this sort of thing for next year, all being well.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2019)

G&T said:



			Hi SLH, I know you said to hold fire ... but just couldn't resist posting this guy as he sounds so very lovely, and I remembered you had a penchant for CBs.

Ok no more now I promise 

http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/209153

Click to expand...

adorable alice posted this one last week on the other thread, i really liked him but slh made no comment


----------



## Ddraig_wen (22 May 2019)

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...e-x-cob-12-year-old-piebald-steady-neddy/view


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 May 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			adorable alice posted this one last week on the other thread, i really liked him but slh made no comment
		
Click to expand...

I said in an earlier post his the nicest horse out of all the links on this thread


----------



## Summit (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Working with a smaller budget at the moment and just really like her "type".
		
Click to expand...

At the end of the day itâ€™s your choice regardless of what anyone else thinks


----------



## indie1282 (22 May 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I don't understand why SLH hasn't messaged JG? JG wouldn't have said she might have something suitable, and presumably she knows the budget. What harm is there in asking?
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand either!!!


----------



## cobgoblin (22 May 2019)

indie1282 said:



			I don't understand either!!!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she's not comfortable with buying from someone on the forum? 
If that's the case then I could understand that.


----------



## Red-1 (22 May 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			adorable alice posted this one last week on the other thread, i really liked him but slh made no comment
		
Click to expand...

I saw that when AA posted it too, thought he looked perfect. Had to show that one to MR Red-1...


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

I have seen the one AA posted he's fine but a fair bit above what I have money wise at the moment.
I haven't messaged JG because I know, at this point in time, I can't afford the type she sells. I'd love an ID but I'm being realistic. 
It's all very well people saying which horses are nice etc but not much use if I currently can't afford them..!!!  
I'm not really sure what some people are thinking I want/need but I don't want/need a plod etc. I like the Shire x cob, just my type but he's not into jumping which I like so that's no good really


----------



## Tihamandturkey (22 May 2019)

cobgoblin said:



			Ooh... I've just noticed she's rising five, not 5 now... So next year could be even more fun.
		
Click to expand...

The "feisty fives" ðŸ™ˆ


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

I'm going to be speaking to the owner of this guy in a bit
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/208560

I don't like the look of the grey mare, bit small and fine for my needs really.
I'm trying very hard to look at what I NEED but I do actually have to like the look of it too ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 May 2019)

â€˜No Novices confident hunting horseâ€™  plus one pic of a horse lying down in a field? Or have I missed something?


----------



## Ddraig_wen (22 May 2019)

deleted link wouldnt work


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			SLH,  please please remember you have to buy the horse you NEED  now and not the one you want. 

 some of the cheaper ones will have behaviour problems,  this is the reason they are cheap.    you need a horse that you can manage easily both ridden and on the ground.  , from your previous posts this mare is the type you like but realistically ones that are well behaved and suitable for you are nearer Â£4000..and she is not suitable i am afraid.....none of us know how much experience you have or how confident you are but from reading all of the threads you have posted, you have some health problems and would not be able to cope with a  badly behaved horse...if you cannot get near to Â£4000 , an older horse (12 to 15 years) could be exactly what you NEED and at a price you can afford....hate to be a killjoy but wouldnt like you to make a mistake which causes an accident or losing confidence...
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks, fair post. 

I have accepted that I may have to buy something a bit older and that's fine. Though I did get told by several H&H'ers than an older ex hunter etc would be an idea....then when I posted one I was going to see I got shot down and didn't view him.
I'm not a complete novice, I don't need a lazy, kick along plod. Admittedly I'm not as physically tough as I used to be so can definitely see people's point about bargy horses etc. But I am used to BIG, heavier horses. Around 16.2-17hh is ideal these days, could be a bit smaller if built well enough to take up my leg. I'm just under 6ft and while I'm not huge I'm not a lightweight either.
I am probably not as confident as I once was, however, I have regained confidence massively over the last 18 months or so due to having a good loan horse and sorting out my friend's bratty young cob. I've managed to turn her from a rude, nappy brat into a nice little thing that walks on nicely and rarely even thinks of napping anymore. Now I'll be honest in that she is only 14.2 lol but I've stuck with it. My friend's previous cob was very very lazy and I hated having to ride it. I like something that's nice and forward going..!!! Something that needs a push on or even holding back (as long as it's  not too strong) a bit doesn't faze me but I can't cope with something that wants to rear or put in big bucks when they don't get their own way.

Just to add, everyone keeps saying to give JG a message BUT I have seen alot of her beautiful horses advertised and not one has ever been near my budget. I'd love one but I'm being very realistic about finances.
I doubt I will ever be in the position to spend more than about 3k and I'm ok with that, I actually dont feel massively comfortable of the idea of spending alot more, that's alot of money to me..!!!!


----------



## Ddraig_wen (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm going to be speaking to the owner of this guy in a bit
http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/208560

I don't like the look of the grey mare, bit small and fine for my needs really.
I'm trying very hard to look at what I NEED but I do actually have to like the look of it too ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

He's being sold by bridge house farm equestrian, theres a video of him hacking round their xc course on yasmin's horsemanship ltd on facebook


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2019)

The good ones are definitely going quick - I had one ear marked for my mum (She wants smaller than you do) ad went up in the last week, was still for sale yesterday, marked as sold today.
I found one on HQ who meets your brief but he's sold and another who is spot on what you want but twice the budget.
What I'm finding when I'm looking at ads is that these chunky 16 handers are rare.
You can have a chunky 14.2, even 15.2, loads of choice. Or a nice little TB type 16.2, again loads of choice. But honestly I'm struggling to find anything which is chunky and taller unless it has a huge price tag.
You will probably have to be in this for the long haul and be quick to move when something comes up (as has been previously pointed out)

I don't think an ex hunter is a bad idea per se, but the one you've linked to clearly states no novices, bold jumper, confident hunter. Sounds bloody scary to me! 
Now you may have no plans to hunt and so to hack and do a bit of everything he might be grand but he definitely sounds like a horse who does better if he has a job.
I think with an ex hunter it would be how much it had hunted - both from a wear and tear perspective and an expectation of managing a bit of stiffness but also how institutionalised in the hunting way it is. I don't hunt but I would have thought anything that has hunted regularly would be known in local packs and therefore easy to get references/background info on which is a plus.


----------



## Roxylola (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I haven't messaged JG because I know, at this point in time, I can't afford the type she sells. I'd love an ID but I'm being realistic.
		
Click to expand...

But she knows your budget and thought she could sort you out with something suitable.  It might be a friend's it might be a cross, it might be something she's had back for some reason, you don't know if you don't ask.  You're assuming you can't afford it because you know what she breeds but you've been open about your budget etc - if she says she knows something that might fit the bill it's because she does!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

Roxylola said:



			But she knows your budget and thought she could sort you out with something suitable.  It might be a friend's it might be a cross, it might be something she's had back for some reason, you don't know if you don't ask.  You're assuming you can't afford it because you know what she breeds but you've been open about your budget etc - if she says she knows something that might fit the bill it's because she does!
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I hadn't actually thought of that ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜³
I will message her


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2019)

I was just coming back to say exactly what roxylola said - a message doesn't hurt anyway if phrased politely which I'm sure you will


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (22 May 2019)

chaps89 said:



			The good ones are definitely going quick - I had one ear marked for my mum (She wants smaller than you do) ad went up in the last week, was still for sale yesterday, marked as sold today.
I found one on HQ who meets your brief but he's sold and another who is spot on what you want but twice the budget.
What I'm finding when I'm looking at ads is that these chunky 16 handers are rare.
You can have a chunky 14.2, even 15.2, loads of choice. Or a nice little TB type 16.2, again loads of choice. But honestly I'm struggling to find anything which is chunky and taller unless it has a huge price tag.
You will probably have to be in this for the long haul and be quick to move when something comes up (as has been previously pointed out)

I don't think an ex hunter is a bad idea per se, but the one you've linked to clearly states no novices, bold jumper, confident hunter. Sounds bloody scary to me! 
Now you may have no plans to hunt and so to hack and do a bit of everything he might be grand but he definitely sounds like a horse who does better if he has a job.
I think with an ex hunter it would be how much it had hunted - both from a wear and tear perspective and an expectation of managing a bit of stiffness but also how institutionalised in the hunting way it is. I don't hunt but I would have thought anything that has hunted regularly would be known in local packs and therefore easy to get references/background info on which is a plus.
		
Click to expand...


Valid points  there, thank you. 
I was referring to the 17 year old ex hunter I posted about around 10 days or so ago. He has a good rep with the local hunts etc but I just got told it was sad he was up for sale etc and at that age/price there would be something wrong.
You'll have to forgive me if I feel a little like I can't win 
Incidentally I dont hunt and will never hunt so something that does is unimportant in my list of "needs"  
I would absolutely consider a 15.2plus cob type if it was full up and built like the proverbial outhouse


----------



## Summit (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			.....but I just got told it was sad he was up for sale etc and at that age/price there would be something wrong.
You'll have to forgive me if I feel a little like I can't win 

Click to expand...

I do agree....theyâ€™re either too old, too young, Somethings wrong etc etc

I know everyoneâ€™s trying to be helpful but we canâ€™t make assumptions on badly written ads or reading between the lines


----------



## G&T (22 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I have seen the one AA posted he's fine but a fair bit above what I have money wise at the moment.
I haven't messaged JG because I know, at this point in time, I can't afford the type she sells. I'd love an ID but I'm being realistic.
It's all very well people saying which horses are nice etc but not much use if I currently can't afford them..!!!  
I'm not really sure what some people are thinking I want/need but I don't want/need a plod etc. I like the Shire x cob, just my type but he's not into jumping which I like so that's no good really 

Click to expand...

Ah I hadnâ€™t noticed that Adorable Alice had already posted him! Re budget - maybe itâ€™s just me, but if a horse is advertised with â€˜ONOâ€™ after the price I feel completely comfortable ringing up if my budget is up to Â£500 under that. So if you can find Â£3000 and heâ€™s only up for Â£3500 ono, then no harm in asking if theyâ€™d consider that for a kind long term home? They can only say no!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2019)

I donâ€™t think the chestnut cob is a good idea at all .
Thereâ€™s loads of red flags in the ad .


----------



## chaps89 (22 May 2019)

At 17 and having hunted alot there probably would have been problems. But I do think there is an element of sound/fit for purpose. I wouldn't have expected him to have been sound per se, but I would have thought he'd likely stand up to a quieter (by comparison) life fine. But it is a gamble and probably not unlikely he would have needed to slow down sooner than a 17 year old who had had a quieter life. Only you know how much that bothers you.
What put me off about him was that (knowledgeable) people (who I count as experienced from their posts on here) were saying the yard had a good rider - makes it alot harder for the viewer!
I would have maybe asked some very thorough questions and wanted to speak to the actual owner on that one but maybe still viewed if he was local.
Yes it's sad to sell an old servant but he was in good health and had a far better chance of finding a good home than the skinny 21 year old with arthritis that keeps cropping up on my searches!

I definitely don't like the hunter you just linked to tonight though based on the description of him hunting. However if you won't hunt and you get more detail of what he's like when not hunting (ad is a bit vaguer about that!) Then who knows.

I do feel for you, it's hard enough horse hunting at the best of times and everyone is definitely posting with the best of intentions but it does mean you get conflicting views!
I do also absolutely get about still needing to like them, there's got to be a good feeling about them in my book - though this of course does make a hard job even harder, when you finally find a horse who ticks the boxes and fits the spec but you just don't get the butterflies for them - and then everyone around you thinks your mad!
I did exactly that and I'll be honest, I do now love my little mare to bits. But it's made tough times harder and it was quite a long process!

Eta - I do like the  blue and white cob gelding (1st link) and also the bay mare (3rd link) in 3wb post. The gelding isn't fully mature but i don't think he is the type who will kill you in the process of growing up a bit as he sounds a nice person with a good attitude and isn't a total baby at 6.


----------



## Flyermc (22 May 2019)

OK, not what your looking for, but theirs a lovely looking Clydesdale yearling on dragons driving, if you could continue to ride your friends for a coupe of years and just do loads of groundwork and bonding, he'd be amazing!

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horses.htm


----------



## ihatework (22 May 2019)

Flyermc said:



			OK, not what your looking for, but theirs a lovely looking Clydesdale yearling on dragons driving, if you could continue to ride your friends for a coupe of years and just do loads of groundwork and bonding, he'd be amazing!

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horses.htm

Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooooo
I think we have all established SLH is not set up for youngstock.

SLH the more I think about it the more I reckon you should look for a loan, an up to weight hunter needing to step down. It might mean a bit extra monthly cost on vet maintenance but without the initial outlay it would be very much worth considering


----------



## gunnergundog (22 May 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			He's being sold by bridge house farm equestrian,
		
Click to expand...

Precisely!  Yet the Horsequest ad says that it is a private sale.   I would be on my guard immediately.  There may be a legit story, BUT....buyer beware.


----------



## gunnergundog (22 May 2019)

*Talk to Janet George*...you have nothing to lose.  She doesn't bite, but she will tell you like it is and not mess you around.  If she doesn't have anything in your price bracket she will say so.....she will have no interest in wasting her time.  If she does and you go and try, she will NOT sell you something that is beyond your means....she will tell you to get off her horse and that it is not for you.  You may not relish such an experience in the short term, but in the long term she will be doing you a favour.  

She has also taken horses back in the past.


----------



## Ambers Echo (22 May 2019)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			How does this work and what costs are involved AE? Very interested in this sort of thing for next year, all being well.
		
Click to expand...

It varies but Jenny and Dolly were both found for me by people who find horses for clients among other equine related services like competing horses for clients, schooling and sales livery and teaching. They both charged the seller not me. I can pm their details if you like though one specialises in ponies. The other in all-rounders and event horses though he also found me Jenny.

But when I sold an ISH via a horse agent she charged the buyer  not me.

How it works was pretty simple: I told them what I was after and a budget and they found me ponies that matched my needs absolutely perfectly!


----------



## Flyermc (22 May 2019)

what about the 16.2 ID gelding? (i dont know anything about string holt?)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horses14-3.php?page=4&totalRows=228

Edit - Rio sounds nice aswell


----------



## Flyermc (22 May 2019)

ihatework said:



			Nooooooooooooooooooo
I think we have all established SLH is not set up for youngstock.

SLH the more I think about it the more I reckon you should look for a loan, an up to weight hunter needing to step down. It might mean a bit extra monthly cost on vet maintenance but without the initial outlay it would be very much worth considering
		
Click to expand...

I know but Clysdales are generally really laid back, but also happy to step up a gear if required. He's also suite SLH's yard set-up as being out 24/7 and more than likely being able to be BF


----------



## sollimum (22 May 2019)

I like the blue and white gelding - he is just very babyish that's all but looks like a nice chap.


----------



## dlou1 (22 May 2019)

Hi SLH, I've followed your story with interest since you got Bailey home (but still a new poster!).

https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ar-old-piebald-steady-neddy/view#.XOWYy-tKiRs

I've seen this gentleman who sounds like he MAY fit the bill. Could be a bit forward although I remember you saying you don't want to do too much schooling (I think - there's been a lot of posts!)

Might be worth a look as seems to have been a happy hacker for a long time, 100% in traffic and lives in or out. Seems on the cheap side if as described so could need some investigation, but could be worth contacting seller for more info?


----------



## Summit (22 May 2019)

Flyermc said:



			what about the 16.2 ID gelding? (i dont know anything about string holt?)

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horses14-3.php?page=4&totalRows=228

Edit - Rio sounds nice aswell
		
Click to expand...

I think there are a few that would suit on that link?


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 May 2019)

SLH,  i dont think i suggested you need a plod, but you need a well mannered horse, both on the ground and ridden.  if you could look at 15,2 there would be more available, it seems that over 16 hands middle to heavyweight types that fit your criteria are very scarce and also pricey.   an ex hunter could be worth a look but some of them are not happy hacking alone and i believe that part of your criteria is non negotiable so you need to establish that about the horse you are enquiring about ...i loaned an ex hunter who was pretty perfect for me but wouldnt be suitable for you as the owner didnt want her jumped in competitions as she had retired from hunting for a reason.  so this is another question to ask themm why is he retiring?


----------



## HashRouge (22 May 2019)

I don't think people need to _keep _telling SLH to contact Janet George. I've only been loosely following these threads and I've lost count of the times I've seen someone suggest it. It is entirely up to her whether she does so or not, and I think she's got the message by now...


----------



## Abi90 (22 May 2019)

Oh SLH I think my horse is exactly what you are looking for but is unfortunately not for sale but it does mean they exist


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 May 2019)

dlou1 said:



https://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/buy-se...ar-old-piebald-steady-neddy/view#.XOWYy-tKiRs

Click to expand...

Heâ€™s up the road from me. If my OH wouldnâ€™t divorce me, Iâ€™d go and buy him on Saturday!


----------



## EllenJay (22 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Heâ€™s up the road from me. If my OH wouldnâ€™t divorce me, Iâ€™d go and buy him on Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

Really!  I read the ad as a strong, slightly ill-mannered boy, who if you give him and inch he will take a yard. 
Funny how different people see different things in an additional ðŸ˜€


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Heâ€™s up the road from me. If my OH wouldnâ€™t divorce me, Iâ€™d go and buy him on Saturday!
		
Click to expand...


I think he looks promising for SLH too.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2019)

I do like the look of the Shire x cob, just my type. I will give them a call for a chat tomorrow and see what they say about him.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 May 2019)

EllenJay said:



			Really!  I read the ad as a strong, slightly ill-mannered boy, who if you give him and inch he will take a yard.
Funny how different people see different things in an additional ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but I think thatâ€™s easily remedied. Mine can be ill-mannered, but not with me, because heâ€™s not allowed. He could be a typical bargy cob, but wants to please and is protective of me. I imagine this one in the ad is probably similar. I think heâ€™s gorgeous. 

I also think we should be mindful of what we say about other peopleâ€™s horses on the Internet, especially after last time!


----------



## Summit (23 May 2019)

EllenJay said:



			Really!  I read the ad as a strong, slightly ill-mannered boy, who if you give him and inch he will take a yard.
Funny how different people see different things in an additional ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I think this is why SLH wonâ€™t find a horse based on sharing the info in this forum.  Too many conflicting opinions.  

No reflection on you Ellenjay, just using your quote as an example


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (23 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			It varies but Jenny and Dolly were both found for me by people who find horses for clients among other equine related services like competing horses for clients, schooling and sales livery and teaching. They both charged the seller not me. I can pm their details if you like though one specialises in ponies. The other in all-rounders and event horses though he also found me Jenny.

But when I sold an ISH via a horse agent she charged the buyer  not me.

How it works was pretty simple: I told them what I was after and a budget and they found me ponies that matched my needs absolutely perfectly!
		
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for this. I will contact you when the time comes that I will be looking - If I take the details now I will start looking now, and I would like to build a bit more of an 'oh sh*t' financial buffer first


----------



## Leo Walker (23 May 2019)

Summit said:



			I do agree....theyâ€™re either too old, too young, Somethings wrong etc etc

I know everyoneâ€™s trying to be helpful but we canâ€™t make assumptions on badly written ads or reading between the lines
		
Click to expand...

I would definitely go and look at the chestnut cob. Shes a pretty little thing and the right size and type. Lots of cobs would be rude pigs and or worried to death with a certain type of owner yet give no trouble with the right one. I would pay absolutely no attention to the stuff written about bonds. People who write things like that tend to have rude, spoilt horses who just need a different owner to be brilliant.

I would be very, very surprised if the mare got to 5 and went nuts. Something thats rock steady hacking at 4 doesnt turn into a lunatic at 5. I've had lots of cobs, some from appalling homes, including one that was supposed to be so bad I had someone stop me when I was riding him one day and exclaim about what a monster he was. He gave me 30secs of trouble on the first day then never put a foot out of line. You already have contacts for someone who coud help if it turned out you did have problems on the ground anyway.

I wouldnt travel 300 miles to view her, but shes worth a reasonable trip. Shes exactly what I would expect you to get for the lower budget. 

I've just seen this post today and its incredibly frustrating. Everyone is nit picking over photos and ad wording and posting links to unsuitable horses, or telling SLH not to look at thngs she was told to look for.
 I have never, ever in all my years of buying horses for myself and other people, viewed one that was exactly as the ad said. Its not even that people lie, is just their interpretation of something isnt usually mine, or something which is a massive issue for them wouldnt bother me at all or vice versa. 

If you are looking for a bargain you are looking for something that the owner doesnt know they have, so realistically the worse the ad the better for this sort of search!

If you are feeling well, and I know how hard it is when you arent, but if you are and you see an ad you like, go and view. I wouldnt post on here. You will only be told its no good for a multitude of reasons. If you view something and like it you could always post on here as a sense check to make sure you havent gone for heart over head, but otherwise this post isnt helping you


----------



## Leo Walker (23 May 2019)

gunnergundog said:



*Talk to Janet George*...you have nothing to lose.  She doesn't bite, but she will tell you like it is and not mess you around.  If she doesn't have anything in your price bracket she will say so.....she will have no interest in wasting her time.  If she does and you go and try, she will NOT sell you something that is beyond your means....she will tell you to get off her horse and that it is not for you.  You may not relish such an experience in the short term, but in the long term she will be doing you a favour. 

She has also taken horses back in the past.
		
Click to expand...

If JG has something for sale for Â£2,400 there will be a very real reason that its that cheap. Her normal prices are double and a bit that upwards.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Heâ€™s up the road from me. If my OH wouldnâ€™t divorce me, Iâ€™d go and buy him on Saturday!
		
Click to expand...

I think he looks nice but the heavy in the hand bit puts me off and I can't be doing strong horses, but I am a slight build 9 stone with dodgy shoulders, and I am used to riding horses that are very light in the hand, so I imagine it wouldn't be a problem for some riders.


----------



## Caol Ila (23 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I would definitely go and look at the chestnut cob. Shes a pretty little thing and the right size and type. Lots of cobs would be rude pigs and or worried to death with a certain type of owner yet give no trouble with the right one. I would pay absolutely no attention to the stuff written about bonds. People who write things like that tend to have rude, spoilt horses who just need a different owner to be brilliant.

I would be very, very surprised if the mare got to 5 and went nuts. Something thats rock steady hacking at 4 doesnt turn into a lunatic at 5. I've had lots of cobs, some from appalling homes, including one that was supposed to be so bad I had someone stop me when I was riding him one day and exclaim about what a monster he was. He gave me 30secs of trouble on the first day then never put a foot out of line. You already have contacts for someone who coud help if it turned out you did have problems on the ground anyway.

I wouldnt travel 300 miles to view her, but shes worth a reasonable trip. Shes exactly what I would expect you to get for the lower budget.

I've just seen this post today and its incredibly frustrating. Everyone is nit picking over photos and ad wording and posting links to unsuitable horses, or telling SLH not to look at thngs she was told to look for.
I have never, ever in all my years of buying horses for myself and other people, viewed one that was exactly as the ad said. Its not even that people lie, is just their interpretation of something isnt usually mine, or something which is a massive issue for them wouldnt bother me at all or vice versa.

If you are looking for a bargain you are looking for something that the owner doesnt know they have, so realistically the worse the ad the better for this sort of search!

If you are feeling well, and I know how hard it is when you arent, but if you are and you see an ad you like, go and view. I wouldnt post on here. You will only be told its no good for a multitude of reasons. If you view something and like it you could always post on here as a sense check to make sure you havent gone for heart over head, but otherwise this post isnt helping you
		
Click to expand...

Agree -- if you know what you want, then go look regardless of what people read between the lines.  Just do so carefully!  Maybe a horse is a nutcase, but maybe its owners are nutcases and the horse would be no trouble with the right person.  But you have to see the animal in person to know if that's you.  In my freelance training stint, I worked with a cob mare who had a reputation, the details of which, to be honest, were never fully disclosed to me.  But clearly she had done some things.  I took the horse as she came, did groundwork for the first couple sessions, and then I felt pretty confident that I could safely get on her.  The day I decided to ride, I noticed we had an audience -- every person at the yard was watching.  I think they expected a show.  I climbed on board the horse, quietly rode her in walk and trot around the arena, and the audience, bored, drifted back to whatever they were doing. 

The horse's owner was a novice, beyond overhorsed, and the mare gave her a hard time and it was a totally unsuitable match.  It might have worked if the mare was in full time professional training and the owner riding once or twice per week for a while, but that wasn't remotely in the owner's budget.  I was riding fortnightly -- all the training the owner could afford.  In any case, with clear cues and confident handling, the horse was absolutely fine for me.  And it didn't take months to build a "bond" to get there.  Horses are so sensitive to individual handlers, and their behaviour can change very quickly depending on the person who's working with them at that moment.


----------



## sollimum (23 May 2019)

I would ring up and have a chat about any that take your interest. My cob's advert was short and I rang up explained what I was looking for and knew as soon as I saw him, that he would do the job. He was smaller, greener and paler than what I had wanted but has grown a bit! I had to get some help initially with the greeness but that was ok. I adore him now but that took some time!  Don't let people put you off, keep viewing and you will find one. My 6ft son rides my cob occasionally, he is only 15hh but actually takes his leg up and they look fine. I reckon you could get away with a 15.2/3hh cob? This is from someone who wanted a 15.2hh bay sporty gelding and has a fully clipped skewbald traditional.


----------



## conniegirl (23 May 2019)

would you consider something a little older?
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209567
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209175
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209143


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2019)

Thanks for the additional replies. I'm trying to take ALL of the comments on here on board. I think ultimately the only way to know what's what is to speak to the owners and meet the horse. 
Pushy/rude horses dont bother me and I'm quite used to that type but I really can't be dealing with the biting/kicking type. Horses that just push you around a bit on the ground are generally pretty easy to sort. I do have health problems but I'm generally not one for taking any crap  (Bailey was a different ball game altogether). However, I'd prefer not to spend my time being run over..!!!
My MAIN criteria is that the horse absolutely MUST be safe/sane/willing to hack alone. Any additional schooling can come later, though the basics at least would be nice. I have secured help from a freelance instructor and will be hiring transport for the local facilities for schooling, jumping etc which I'm quite excited about. 
A few people have mentioned BIG rude horses etc but please understand I'm just under 6ft so to me 16hh is on the small side lol. 
Things I absolutely do NOT want (while bearing in mind that horses are living, breathing creatures) are:
*Rearers
*Buckers
*Fidgets to mount, this drives me nuts..!!
*Napping, one that needs a bit of leg and a push is fine but nothing too much of a pain
*Biting/kicking
*Anything too sharp/spooky

Things I dont mind/can deal with:
*Pushy horses (not the run you over types)
*Green in the school, as long as it's not a dickhead
*"Looky" horses are fine as long as it's not going to have a breakdown every 5 mins
*Forward going, I absolutely LOVE a nice, forward going ride as long as it's not yanking my arms out


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2019)

conniegirl said:



			would you consider something a little older?
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209567
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209175
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209143

Click to expand...

Definitely consider something older and these are both nice but unfortunately I need something with a bit more bone xx


----------



## conniegirl (23 May 2019)

this one is very cheap so probably worth a fair bit of investigation but sounds like she could be a cracker
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209111


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2019)

conniegirl said:



			this one is very cheap so probably worth a fair bit of investigation but sounds like she could be a cracker
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209111

Click to expand...

Sadly she's been sold, I spoke to them as soon as I saw her x


----------



## conniegirl (23 May 2019)

https://www.horsemart.co.uk/normandy-cob-for-sale-/Horses/563451


----------



## Caol Ila (23 May 2019)

conniegirl said:



https://www.horsemart.co.uk/normandy-cob-for-sale-/Horses/563451

Click to expand...

I like him!  Older than you want, perhaps, but worth a look!


----------



## Summit (23 May 2019)

Caol Ila said:



			I like him!  Older than you want, perhaps, but worth a look!
		
Click to expand...

I like him too.....


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (23 May 2019)

Nice boy but too old, I really dont want to go over 15 if poss, and I have to consider insurance etc too.


----------



## southerncomfort (23 May 2019)

conniegirl said:



			would you consider something a little older?
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209567
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209175
https://www.horsequest.co.uk/search/209143

Click to expand...

I like the first one!


----------



## laura_nash (23 May 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I would definitely go and look at the chestnut cob. Shes a pretty little thing and the right size and type. Lots of cobs would be rude pigs and or worried to death with a certain type of owner yet give no trouble with the right one.
		
Click to expand...

That was my thought too.  

When I went to see my cob he was barging all over his owner and she was scared to put a headcollar on him (she had the place set up so she could just herd him from field to stable and back).  Not helped by the fact they'd just sold his long-term field companion so he was going nuts with seperation anxiety.  It was obvious handling and riding him that he was sensible underneath it and not up for really escalating anything, and watching the owner it was clear she wasn't the most assertive handler.  Once we got him on the yard he made one attempt to barge out of his stable, found the YO didn't get out of the way, reared up and hit his nose, then decided that was too much bother and gave up on the idea.  Within a week he was handling as easily as any other horse on the yard, apart from some issues around food which took maybe 6 months to resolve fully and were never dangerous (he'd learnt to pull faces and threaten but it was all bark).


----------



## conniegirl (23 May 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...estock/horses-ponies/for-sale/uk/16.2hh+horse 

might be worth seeing if these will take an offer
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...estock/horses-ponies/for-sale/uk/16.2hh+horse 

and this one
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...le&minimumPrice=1000&maximumPrice=3500&page=2 


ohh this one sounds good!
https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...le&minimumPrice=1000&maximumPrice=3500&page=2


----------



## hobo (23 May 2019)

I like the ConxCob one if I was looking.


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 May 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			He's being sold by bridge house farm equestrian, theres a video of him hacking round their xc course on yasmin's horsemanship ltd on facebook
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask how you linked his preloved ad to this? My internet sleuthing skills are clearly not up to scratch.

Ah, did you google the phone number? I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 May 2019)

hobo said:



			I like the ConxCob one if I was looking.
		
Click to expand...

If that is 16 hands or even close I will eat my hat!


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 May 2019)

just seen what i think could be suitable  horsequest 209462,  if he is 15.3 he looks the type


----------



## dlou1 (23 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I do like the look of the Shire x cob, just my type. I will give them a call for a chat tomorrow and see what they say about him.
		
Click to expand...

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (23 May 2019)

A couple of these might be a bit more suited to a max weight of say 14 ish stone but otherwise, they all look like contenders, if the sellers will take an offer.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 May 2019)

they are a bit light i think as slh wanted a heavier build,  the piebald looks more like the type but she has already been flagged up twice and she has been for sale for a while ...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (23 May 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			they are a bit light i think as slh wanted a heavier build,  the piebald looks more like the type but she has already been flagged up twice and she has been for sale for a while ...
		
Click to expand...

Ah right, I must have missed the piebald previously. Will pay more attention!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 May 2019)

PoppyAnderson said:



			Ah right, I must have missed the piebald previously. Will pay more attention!!
		
Click to expand...

i only know because i posted about her ages ago and someone else posted her recently,  i think she looks and sounds nice and would have expected her to be sold quickly.  perhaps they just havent updated the ad..


----------



## Regandal (23 May 2019)

There's a 7 year old 16.3 mare just came up on my fb feed.  From the ad it sounds as if she's quite strong though, 'man's horse' and there are no ridden pics.........Â£2500.  Has showjumped in Ireland.  Unfortunately she's in Selkirk.


----------



## DabDab (23 May 2019)

Nice looking Clydie in budget:

https://www.dragondriving.co.uk/horseforsale-133720.html


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 May 2019)

Thanks guys, am taking a good look through


----------



## Ddraig_wen (24 May 2019)

Ye


Tiddlypom said:



			Can I ask how you linked his preloved ad to this? My internet sleuthing skills are clearly not up to scratch.

Ah, did you google the phone number? I have a lot to learn.
		
Click to expand...

yep I googled the phone number then went on facebook and put the name of the yard in and the horses name


----------



## Ddraig_wen (24 May 2019)

How about him? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			How about him? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500

Click to expand...

He's nice... Seems very cheap though.


----------



## chaps89 (24 May 2019)

Re the hunter type just linked to on preloved I think he's priced about right. He's a big horse which is not a popular size and so limits your market. 
He also doesn't have much of a CV - 9 and has only hacked. 
There's a lot to be said for a safe hacker and if he is good to hack then I'd say he's likely to suit SLH well, especially as she is happy to/wants to improve schooling herself and can have lessons. 
But he's done nothing else, not proven in the school, at competition or out hunting. So his price feels about right to me.


----------



## ihatework (24 May 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			How about him? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...nId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500

Click to expand...

Iâ€™d certainly pick up the phone for this one.


----------



## G&T (24 May 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



			How about him? https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500

Click to expand...

He looks lovely, would think heâ€™d be snapped up at that price


----------



## Ddraig_wen (24 May 2019)

Adverts only been up 4 hours, wonder how long he'll be for sale. I'd have him if I wouldn't be strung up for bringing another home haha


----------



## neddy man (24 May 2019)

It's in your back yard SLH get yourself down there


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 May 2019)

I've rung them but no answer, I love the look/sound of him and he's soooooo close to me. I've left a voicemail so keep your fingers crossed please..!!!!
I know there has been some very mixed opinions on the blue/white cob x too but I'm thinking of having a look at him in the flesh as I'm quite taken with him 

Just to add, in terms of what he has done etc he is EXACTLY what I'd like. I don't NEED anything that is amazing from a schooling perspective,  I can work on that. It simply has to hack alone without being a dickhead.


----------



## LaurenBay (24 May 2019)

Love the CB, very handsome!


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2019)

the cb seems perfect for you SLH,   if they dont get back to you , dont wait, phone them again, so no one else gets in before you....  i am sure he will go quickly if the ad is true.   would be great to get you sorted


----------



## Summit (24 May 2019)

Iâ€™d be calling every half hour 

Yes defo enquire about the blue/white cob...


----------



## cobgoblin (24 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I've rung them but no answer, I love the look/sound of him and he's soooooo close to me. I've left a voicemail so keep your fingers crossed please..!!!!
I know there has been some very mixed opinions on the blue/white cob x too but I'm thinking of having a look at him in the flesh as I'm quite taken with him 

Just to add, in terms of what he has done etc he is EXACTLY what I'd like. I don't NEED anything that is amazing from a schooling perspective,  I can work on that. It simply has to hack alone without being a dickhead.
		
Click to expand...


I think those two are the pick of the crop so far. 
I wouldn't wait for sellers to get back to you though, keep phoning!


----------



## Lammy (24 May 2019)

Love the CB chap! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Flyermc (24 May 2019)

ohhhhh any updates?


----------



## indie1282 (24 May 2019)

Roxylola said:



			But she knows your budget and thought she could sort you out with something suitable.  It might be a friend's it might be a cross, it might be something she's had back for some reason, you don't know if you don't ask.  You're assuming you can't afford it because you know what she breeds but you've been open about your budget etc - if she says she knows something that might fit the bill it's because she does!
		
Click to expand...

I've said this 2 or 3 times! JG knows the budget so must have something in mind


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 May 2019)

Owner is away tonight but has said she will call me in the morning re the CB x .


----------



## splashgirl45 (24 May 2019)

oooh  !!!!   fingers crossed for you


----------



## Evie91 (24 May 2019)

Not read all of the replies and donâ€™t know the history. First thoughts based on SLH post is would you not be better off looking for a loan?
Just thinking if horse budget is also emergency fund, it may be an idea to loan instead? Just thinking back to when I first had a horse on loan - spent best part of Â£1,000 by the time Iâ€™d bought, tack, rugs, chiro, dentist, insurance,saddle fit,wormer and farrier. Plus the excess on any insurance claims. Just thinking if whole budget is blown on the horse, leaves nothing to buy horse â€˜stuffâ€™! If you have a loan instead there is still an emergency fund!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 May 2019)

Evie91 said:



			Not read all of the replies and donâ€™t know the history. First thoughts based on SLH post is would you not be better off looking for a loan?
Just thinking if horse budget is also emergency fund, it may be an idea to loan instead? Just thinking back to when I first had a horse on loan - spent best part of Â£1,000 by the time Iâ€™d bought, tack, rugs, chiro, dentist, insurance,saddle fit,wormer and farrier. Plus the excess on any insurance claims. Just thinking if whole budget is blown on the horse, leaves nothing to buy horse â€˜stuffâ€™! If you have a loan instead there is still an emergency fund!
		
Click to expand...


Perhaps SLH has a 'maximum horse fund' and an 'extras fund' and doesn't intend to mix the two!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (25 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Perhaps SLH has a 'maximum horse fund' and an 'extras fund' and doesn't intend to mix the two!
		
Click to expand...

Correct. The only reason I had to dip into my horse fund this time was due to the fact that I had several issues all at once, which was about typical. Luckily it doesn't generally happen like that. 
I appreciate the idea of what's been said there but it's not how it is in day to day general life luckily. I won't leave things to chance as a rule do always have various contingency plans in place 
I'm able to afford all that I need to do, it's just that I don't have a massive upfront budget,  though the longer I'm horseless the more money goes in the piggy bank


----------



## chaps89 (25 May 2019)

....And? Does the CB sound any good after they called today?!


----------



## neddy man (25 May 2019)

I think everyone has been wondering , but to cautious  to ask.


----------



## G&T (25 May 2019)

I checked in a couple of times hoping thereâ€™d been an update! ðŸ˜³


----------



## cobgoblin (25 May 2019)

Maybe she's viewing?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 May 2019)

Quite honestly, I think sheâ€™d be a bit careful about posting details after last time!


----------



## chaps89 (25 May 2019)

Yes, I was hesitant about posting after last time. I totally understand if SLH doesn't want to post


----------



## neddy man (25 May 2019)

chaps89 said:



			Yes, I was hesitant about posting after last time. I totally understand if SLH doesn't want to post 

Click to expand...

Ditto a lot of us


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (26 May 2019)

Hi guys, nothing to report I'm afraid as seller has a viewing on Tuesday at her earliest convenience. I'm off to view something in the morning and will update once I've had a look


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 May 2019)

Well, just an update. I've viewed 2 horses, one of which I've fallen for hook, line and sinker...small deposit left on the provision the vetting goes ok. Opting for a 2 stage for various reasons that I will explain if all goes well and horse comes home 

Horse is on the lower end of my height range, MW with decent bone, I hacked out etc on horse who didn't put a foot wrong despite a few little challenges  Horse is 6 years old with interesting breeding and a slightly unfortunate history. Price about right for type, experience etc. Superb hack but needs work from a schooling perspective which has been discussed and I'm expecting a few little challenges but nothing out of my experience range. 
I have no concerns to bring up with the vet that I can think of so my fingers are firmly crossed. Horse within reason for me to attend vetting, just got to arrange tomorrow as pesky Bank Holiday got in the way today.
Seller asked me a million questions and seems very genuine, burst into tears when I said I loved horse and was interested in buying. Horse literally chose me lol, followed me around and was blowing happy breaths into my face and neck for ages â¤â¤â¤


----------



## DabDab (27 May 2019)

Fingers crossed for the vetting!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Well, just an update. I've viewed 2 horses, one of which I've fallen for hook, line and sinker...small deposit left on the provision the vetting goes ok. Opting for a 2 stage for various reasons that I will explain if all goes well and horse comes home 

Horse is on the lower end of my height range, MW with decent bone, I hacked out etc on horse who didn't put a foot wrong despite a few little challenges  Horse is 6 years old with interesting breeding and a slightly unfortunate history. Price about right for type, experience etc. Superb hack but needs work from a schooling perspective which has been discussed and I'm expecting a few little challenges but nothing out of my experience range.
I have no concerns to bring up with the vet that I can think of so my fingers are firmly crossed. Horse within reason for me to attend vetting, just got to arrange tomorrow as pesky Bank Holiday got in the way today.
Seller asked me a million questions and seems very genuine, burst into tears when I said I loved horse and was interested in buying. Horse literally chose me lol, followed me around and was blowing happy breaths into my face and neck for ages â¤â¤â¤
		
Click to expand...


All the best horses do choose their new owners!

Fingers crossed that his one works out for you!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (28 May 2019)

Fantastic! Fingers crossed for you and hundred of HHO vibes coming your way, do update when you can â¤


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 May 2019)

only logged on this morning to see if you had updated......great news,  really hope this is the one.  understand why you are being brief with details.  hope your friend was with you and is in agreement.  lots of luck with the vetting....

while it is good to go with your heart,  please make sure your head is involved as well,  remember you liked  bailey and had heartbreak over him as he wasnt suitable for your set up.   you have discounted many who were not the height you wanted so make sure you will be happy with something smaller and you are not buying because of his unfortunate history and you feel sorry for him...... fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and horse is all you expect..


----------



## cblover (28 May 2019)

Iâ€™ve been following your story with fingers crossed for you. Sounds like youâ€™ve hit the jackpot with this one. All the very best with the vet, look forward to hearing how it goes.


----------



## Amymay (28 May 2019)

Good luck x


----------



## G&T (28 May 2019)

Great stuff, fingers crossed it all works out x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			while it is good to go with your heart,  please make sure your head is involved as well,  remember you liked  bailey and had heartbreak over him as he wasnt suitable for your set up.   you have discounted many who were not the height you wanted so make sure you will be happy with something smaller and you are not buying because of his unfortunate history and you feel sorry for him...... fingers crossed that all goes smoothly and horse is all you expect..
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate the prod lol. Horse is big enough for sure, just on the lower side of my big enough if that makes sense.
I didn't know anything of it's history until AFTER the viewing,  I did a bit of digging. There's no sob story or anything like that, just a shame really. Sane friend is away with work for a few months but has seen photos and videos of horse and was initially not sure until better photos arrived. She knows all of the details and believes horse to be absolutely worth having esp as it's a really fab hack which is the biggest priority.
There is obviously far more to the whole thing but I'm being vague for obvious reasons at the moment.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 May 2019)

It seems to me that a fab hack, of the right size,  is what you are looking for!  Go for it!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			It seems to me that a fab hack, of the right size,  is what you are looking for!  Go for it!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly lol. It's from a schooling etc perspective that things may get a little more challenging but I know what's been said etc about horse from past owner and current owner...I'm choosing to work with the horse in front of me rather than what I've been told, if that makes sense. 
I'm desperate to pick people's brains about horse lol but dare not till vetting done and belongs to me ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
I get the feeling this horse will divide a few opinions on HHO lol but it fits the following:
* Right height
* Right "type"
* Good age group
* Hacks alone/company with zero drama
* Easy to handle
* Sensibly priced for education level
Downside:
* Needs weight/muscle
* Conformation could be better but vet will decide if that's an issue
* Not had consistent schooling etc so will need it stripping back to basics (professional training will be involved).


----------



## Floxie (28 May 2019)

Argh I can't wait for the full story! I hope he's the one, fingers crossed for you


----------



## meleeka (28 May 2019)

Great news! Looking forward to the update


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 May 2019)

completely understand SLH but just wanted to be the voice of reason in case you were getting carried away....really hope all goes well and exited to see the pics and hear his story


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Exactly lol. It's from a schooling etc perspective that things may get a little more challenging but I know what's been said etc about horse from past owner and current owner...I'm choosing to work with the horse in front of me rather than what I've been told, if that makes sense.
I'm desperate to pick people's brains about horse lol but dare not till vetting done and belongs to me ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...


I can never get the way some people consider hacking and schooling to be completely different styles of riding..  A good hack does as it is asked, forwards, sideways and backwards, or it isn't going to get you very far. If you want to build on that in an arena, if you have one, fair enough but imo, the rider should always be looking to improve the horse, no matter where it is ridden.


----------



## SpringArising (28 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I can never get the way some people consider hacking and schooling to be completely different styles of riding..  A good hack does as it is asked, forwards, sideways and backwards, or it isn't going to get you very far. If you want to build on that in an arena, if you have one, fair enough but imo, the rider should always be looking to improve the horse, no matter where it is ridden.
		
Click to expand...

In the school it's not just about forwards, backwards, or sideways. It's way more taxing and requires much more balance and coordination than hacking, which is why some horses are lovely hacks but go like a camel in the arena...

In the school my horse is 'in class' - I work on inside/outside bend, correct leads, lead changes, changes to tempo, transitions, counter canter etc. When I take my horse for a hack we do virtually miles and miles of straight lines on washing line reins. I don't work on any of the things out hacking that I do in the school because I like hacks to be 'days off' for my horse (and me). I imagine lots of other people feel the same hence why they differentiate the two.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2019)

Vetting is on Monday ....I'm going to explode before then ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 May 2019)

Why opt for a 2 stage vetting over a 5 stage? If thereâ€™s a concern over a point of conformation, why not PM one of HHOâ€™s more knowledgeable members such as Adorable Alice or Be Positive, and ask their opinion on it.


----------



## southerncomfort (28 May 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Why opt for a 2 stage vetting over a 5 stage? If thereâ€™s a concern over a point of conformation, why not PM one of HHOâ€™s more knowledgeable members such as Adorable Alice or Be Positive, and ask their opinion on it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was going to say  that if you have even a small niggling worry, maybe PM one or two trusted posters for their thoughts.

Really hope this one works out for you.  ðŸ™‚


----------



## ycbm (28 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			the rider should always be looking to improve the horse, no matter where it is ridden.
		
Click to expand...


Why? What's wrong with people and horses who are happy to slop on the buckle shooting the breeze?



.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			In the school it's not just about forwards, backwards, or sideways. It's way more taxing and requires much more balance and coordination than hacking, which is why some horses are lovely hacks but go like a camel in the arena...

In the school my horse is 'in class' - I work on inside/outside bend, correct leads, lead changes, changes to tempo, transitions, counter canter etc. When I take my horse for a hack we do virtually miles and miles of straight lines on washing line reins. I don't work on any of the things out hacking that I do in the school because I like hacks to be 'days off' for my horse (and me). I imagine lots of other people feel the same hence why they differentiate the two.
		
Click to expand...


There is absolutely no reason not to do everything you have listed on a hack. Many hacking horses need to do most of the things on your list on most hacks, as well as being good in traffic.

 I live extremely near to where a well-known SJ family and a young (at the time) eventer all grew up schooling their horses out and about, because there was nowhere else!  All weather surfaces are a very new phenomenon, which many of have managed without for years.


If you choose not too, that is entirely up to you.


----------



## Summit (28 May 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Why opt for a 2 stage vetting over a 5 stage? If thereâ€™s a concern over a point of conformation, why not PM one of HHOâ€™s more knowledgeable members such as Adorable Alice or Be Positive, and ask their opinion on it.
		
Click to expand...

But getting other opinions has caused no end of problems for SLH


----------



## Summit (28 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I'm desperate to pick people's brains about horse lol but dare not till vetting done and belongs to me ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t as someone will find something wrong  ....that will put doubt in your mind and youâ€™ll pull out.

Sorry but itâ€™s been happening for the past few weeks.  Go with your vetâ€™s advice and keep it between the two of you


----------



## SpringArising (28 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			There is absolutely no reason not to do everything you have listed on a hack. Many hacking horses need to do most of the things on your list on most hacks, as well as being good in traffic.

If you choose not too, that is entirely up to you.
		
Click to expand...

Well actually there is, and it's in the last paragraph of my post should you read it properly again.


----------



## Summit (28 May 2019)

ycbm said:



			Why? What's wrong with people and horses who are happy to slop on the buckle shooting the breeze?
.
		
Click to expand...

This is all I do


----------



## spacefaer (28 May 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500 

The seller is a friend of mine, if that makes any difference or anyone would like me to enquire any further about him


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 May 2019)

Summit said:



			But getting other opinions has caused no end of problems for SLH 

Click to expand...

I agree, but thatâ€™s why I suggested contacting just one or two folk for their opinions. Iâ€™d choose AA or BP if I was looking, though of course there are other good folk on here .

My concerns are the 2 stage vetting rather than a 5 stage, the horse is on the small side when OP has not long ago said said she wants a big horse after all, and itâ€™s only a MW when I thought OP wants/needs a HW.


----------



## Summit (28 May 2019)

spacefaer said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500

The seller is a friend of mine, if that makes any difference or anyone would like me to enquire any further about him
		
Click to expand...

Nice


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2019)

Horse is 16hh and is a sport type x cob if that helps.
I've messaged a couple of people on here that I know to be knowledgeable and who's opinions I trust. Very very conflicting opinions throughout


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (28 May 2019)

spacefaer said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500 

The seller is a friend of mine, if that makes any difference or anyone would like me to enquire any further about him
		
Click to expand...

I take it he didn't sell at his viewing today then..?? X


----------



## Cinnamontoast (28 May 2019)

spacefaer said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028891/lovely-hunter-type-for-sale.html?link=/search?keyword=17.1&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500

The seller is a friend of mine, if that makes any difference or anyone would like me to enquire any further about him
		
Click to expand...

He is huge! And I love him. It just goes to prove that great value horses are out there (as people keep saying) and you donâ€™t need to spend a fortune. Lovely horse.

Re size, I fell in love with a 14.3hh cob, bought him and he grew to 15.1hh, but Iâ€™d had a 17.2hh warmblood before that and Iâ€™ve never felt right on him, although the proximity to the ground was appreciated! Iâ€™m another who thinks sticking to a particular height is key.


----------



## G&T (28 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Horse is 16hh and is a sport type x cob if that helps.
I've messaged a couple of people on here that I know to be knowledgeable and who's opinions I trust. Very very conflicting opinions throughout  

Click to expand...

I think youâ€™re very wise not to post too many details on here, there are bound to be some less than favourable viewpoints aired and if you really love this horse and would be truly gutted to lose it then you should probably just go for it (providing vet is happy with him), regardless of others opinions on conformation. This thread has had an awul lot of views and I could understand a seller getting pâ€™d off if their horse was getting absolutely pulled to pieces on here.
If itâ€™s the horse I suspect from the few details youâ€™ve given, then youâ€™ve already had very conflicting opinions from what seem to be experienced posters so no point getting more. You can only tell so much from photos anyway! 
I might be talking about a completely different horse but if itâ€™s the one I think then I think it looks like an absolute sweetheart. Good luck x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 May 2019)

I've had to walk away from the sale for a few reasons, I'm really upset about it so don't really want to discuss it. But a very heartfelt thank you to the couple of really awesome HHO members who helped and advised, I really really appreciate it xx


----------



## cobgoblin (29 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I've had to walk away from the sale for a few reasons, I'm really upset about it so don't really want to discuss it. But a very heartfelt thank you to the couple of really awesome HHO members who helped and advised, I really really appreciate it xx
		
Click to expand...


Sorry to hear that. 
There is always another horse and another day.


----------



## Lammy (29 May 2019)

Sorry to hear SLH  
The right horse will come x


----------



## southerncomfort (29 May 2019)

Oh SLH, I'm so sorry.  You clearly loved the horse. Rubbish that it hasn't worked out again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I've had to walk away from the sale for a few reasons, I'm really upset about it so don't really want to discuss it. But a very heartfelt thank you to the couple of really awesome HHO members who helped and advised, I really really appreciate it xx
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry about that but this one can't have been the right horse for you, in that case.  The right one is still out there somewhere.  If I were you I wouldn't post about it until you have got the right one home, take your knowledgeable friend, PM a few people on here if you feel that is helpful but don't tell any-one else until the deed is done.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2019)

You'll find him or her soon. They're out there waiting.


----------



## Tiddlypom (29 May 2019)

Sorry that it hasnâ€™t worked out, SLH. You must feel really fed up right now. Hopefully the two helpful HHO members will assist you again later when you feel up to looking again.


----------



## wills_91 (29 May 2019)

Sorry to read this. The right one is out there for you. X


----------



## G&T (29 May 2019)

Really sorry to hear that, how disappointing for you â˜¹ï¸ Iâ€™m sure the right ones just around the corner


----------



## meleeka (29 May 2019)

It just wasnâ€™t meant to be. When it is it will be. Youâ€™ll be glad that this went wrong when youâ€™ve found the perfect horse.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I've had to walk away from the sale for a few reasons, I'm really upset about it so don't really want to discuss it. But a very heartfelt thank you to the couple of really awesome HHO members who helped and advised, I really really appreciate it xx
		
Click to expand...

I am sure the 2 people will help you again.  You made the right decision.


----------



## chaps89 (29 May 2019)

It's always incredibly tough horse buying, even more so when you find one then it falls through for one reason or another. I'm very sorry to hear this SLH but you'll get there in the end and it will be worth it!


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 May 2019)

I appreciate you want to ride now, but if you have time to invest have a look at reference
208636 horse quest all rounders under Â£3000.  All of those yearlings will be special and give years of fun.


----------



## Surbie (29 May 2019)

Ah, sorry it didn't work out SLH - but one of them will, and then there will be big cheers, cake and happy faces in HHO!

I love the part CB. He is gigantic but looks gorgeous.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2019)

Is spacefaerâ€™s mateâ€™s horse still available?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			208636
		
Click to expand...

I really like the sound of the colt. Iâ€™d love a project to back and bring on. If only I had my brave pants back!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I appreciate you want to ride now, but if you have time to invest have a look at reference
208636 horse quest all rounders under Â£3000.  All of those yearlings will be special and give years of fun.
		
Click to expand...

Omg that colt â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤


----------



## G&T (30 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Omg that colt â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤â¤
		
Click to expand...

What a super looking horse. Just a word of caution, and Iâ€™ve no idea of your experience level so please please do just ignore me if this doesnâ€™t apply, or is patronising! Iâ€™m sure youâ€™re 100% capable of bringing on a yearling (presumably with professional help breaking and backing) but do just ensure also that your facilities and set up are suitable too. I think youâ€™d mentioned before that you wouldnâ€™t want to move yards? A small set up with no other youngsters isnâ€™t the best start for a yearling, just my 2 cents. 

I can see why you like him though ðŸ˜


----------



## HorseyTee (30 May 2019)

For what it's worth...when I was moving from loaning to buying, I basically gave up searching as I judt couldn't seem to find the one I wanted. 
As sods law would have it, the moment I gave up, was the moment a friend of a friend decided to sell her boy, and here we are nearly 4 years later. 
Even though some of the horses I'd looked at seemed perfect, I'd never have ended up with my boy if I'd bought any of them.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 May 2019)

G&T said:



			What a super looking horse. Just a word of caution, and Iâ€™ve no idea of your experience level so please please do just ignore me if this doesnâ€™t apply, or is patronising! Iâ€™m sure youâ€™re 100% capable of bringing on a yearling (presumably with professional help breaking and backing) but do just ensure also that your facilities and set up are suitable too. I think youâ€™d mentioned before that you wouldnâ€™t want to move yards? A small set up with no other youngsters isnâ€™t the best start for a yearling, just my 2 cents.

I can see why you like him though ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...



I realy couldn't understand why AA put the link on.  SLH sold Bailey because her set up wasn't suitable for an unbroken youngster.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I realy couldn't understand why AA put the link on.  SLH sold Bailey because her set up wasn't suitable for an unbroken youngster.
		
Click to expand...

I put it up as the stamp of all the yearlings is ideal for an all round weight carrying sensible horse, that could be made into the right type for the OP, or any of us, if I was younger I would buy the show hunter yearling.  The yearlings have no baggage, no poor handling or up bringing and won't be a vets worse nightmare.  It would down to the OP to provide the environment and make the horse until 3 years of age and then get it professionally started.  The dun horse had been ruined before it ended up with the OP.

All I was saying is, start with a blank canvas, get the education right and you would have a superb ID.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			All I was saying is, start with a blank canvas, get the education right and you would have a superb ID.
		
Click to expand...


I'm sure you would but SLH has already made it clear that she wants to stay at her 'yard' and doesn't have the facilities, including appropriate company, for a youngster.  It has already been established that she needs a made horse, already doing the ob she wants it to do, which was why I was surprised to see the link.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm sure you would but SLH has already made it clear that she wants to stay at her 'yard' and doesn't have the facilities, including appropriate company, for a youngster.  It has already been established that she needs a made horse, already doing the ob she wants it to do, which was why I was surprised to see the link.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 May 2019)

Omg those yearlingsâ¤â¤â¤! My favourite is the little filly with the star.  It's a good job our south house hasn't sold and husband's bonus is delayed... else I'd be making a very silly phone call. ðŸ˜‚  they are just exactly the kind of horse I will be after at some point.

Sorry your horse search isn't working out yet SLH. I've not posted because I have no  useful input to offer but am following and willing a good outcome for you!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

PapaverFollis said:



			Omg those yearlingsâ¤â¤â¤! My favourite is the little filly with the star.  It's a good job our south house hasn't sold and husband's bonus is delayed... else I'd be making a very silly phone call. ðŸ˜‚  they are just exactly the kind of horse I will be after at some point.

Sorry your horse search isn't working out yet SLH. I've not posted because I have no  useful input to offer but am following and willing a good outcome for you!
		
Click to expand...

Investment ! - 3k today will be 6k when they are on long line, had an outing in hand showing and been sat on.  8k when they have done a couple of prelims, popped a 70cm baby course, won a novice hunter class and seen hounds.  Plus all esy to do as their breeding is pure ID, quiet and sensible.  Go on, hide it somewhere your husband can't see !!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Investment ! - 3k today will be 6k when they are on long line, had an outing in hand showing and been sat on.  8k when they have done a couple of prelims, popped a 70cm baby course, won a novice hunter class and seen hounds.  Plus all esy to do as their breeding is pure ID, quiet and sensible.  Go on, hide it somewhere your husband can't see !!
		
Click to expand...

You are a bad person, tempting us like this! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Investment ! - 3k today will be 6k when they are on long line, had an outing in hand showing and been sat on.  8k when they have done a couple of prelims, popped a 70cm baby course, won a novice hunter class and seen hounds.  Plus all esy to do as their breeding is pure ID, quiet and sensible.  Go on, hide it somewhere your husband can't see !!
		
Click to expand...

Husband is even less sensible than I am and I'm probably going to have to not show him the advert. Lol. But even he would have to resist for now as it's going to be a stupidly skint couple of months, even compared to the last few stupidly skint years!  Sadly. They've come up for sale at the wrong time.  Plus I'd have to transport them the full length of the country!   Give me 3 or 4 months then I'll be starting my own thread!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			You are a bad person, tempting us like this! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I shall shut up ! it would be difficult to hide anything as orange as those yearlings I suppose.  i managed to hide Ted with the cows but he wasn't bright orange !


----------



## Ddraig_wen (30 May 2019)

Hang in there is all I can say. I bought a mare thinking she was what I wanted. The description was right and I thought she was so I bought her. I thought I was sure.  A couple of months down the line I realised nice as she was she just wasn't for me.   
I've been looking since then and it's taken me 8 months to find my new pal... I'd given up.  Everything I liked either sold before I could get to view, the seller didn't reply or dropped off the face of the earth when I offered a deposit or just never got back to me. I resigned myself to buying a youngster (not a problem) but I wanted something to ride or something off spec.
On the off chance I replied to an ad the other day. I'd stopped looking for me and was having a nosey to see if there was anything that might suit SLH .  He was possibly sold but I could come see him.  By 9pm I'd fallen in love and  I'll have him home soon. 
He was well within budget and I may have accidentally bought an unbacked ID as a project alongside him.

You'll find your new friend when you least expect it SLH


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I shall shut up ! it would be difficult to hide anything as orange as those yearlings I suppose.  i managed to hide Ted with the cows but he wasn't bright orange !
		
Click to expand...

Trouble is, thereâ€™s a distinct lack of chestnuts at my yard, Iâ€™d have a job hiding him and even my totally non-horsey OH would realise the horse had changed rather radically from a piebald 15hh cob! ðŸ¤£


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (30 May 2019)

Don't worry guys, I'm not going to buy a yearling but I see what AA is saying. Doesn't mean I can't drool over them though ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 May 2019)

I like young with no baggage too. I am terrible for impulse buys so I won't even look at the link!


----------



## southerncomfort (30 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I like young with no baggage too. I am terrible for impulse buys so I won't even look at the link!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  And I've got space at the moment  so I'm not looking at the link either! ðŸ˜€


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 May 2019)

Look, ladies, look, that colt is a stunner!


----------



## Ambers Echo (30 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Look, ladies, look, that colt is a stunner!
		
Click to expand...

That's why I am not looking! I have had 5 horse before which was about 2 too many.  I am at 4 now. I am NOT going back up to 5!!


----------



## Hormonal Filly (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I appreciate you want to ride now, but if you have time to invest have a look at reference
208636 horse quest all rounders under Â£3000.  All of those yearlings will be special and give years of fun.
		
Click to expand...

I saw this ad last week.. was that close to calling. What gorgeous yearlings, just a bit to big for me specially the colt.
Would love to see those once the're grown up!

I dread when the time comes to buy another.. when I bought mine they were super cheap, I viewed them unbacked and felt sorry for them, without any vetting or anyone i'd class as really 'knowledgeable' having a look and took them home the same day. If I posted their conformation on here, I am sure you'd  say avoid. They done the job, we had fun but now over 5 years later due to conformation (we think) they both have injuries/issues related to it.

SLH is doing the right thing and hold out for the ideal horse. Its definitely worth having knowledgeable members casting their eye too.. and I really do think a vetting is worth it just for a vets expert eye opinion.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Look, ladies, look, that colt is a stunner!
		
Click to expand...

oh lordy, what have I started ! I best get back in my box.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2019)

sorry your horse didnt work out SLH,  AA love the yearlings but at 73 i think a bit too late for me and also a bit too big.  they will be really nice when they grow up.....  so SLH what height are we looking for ,  i will start looking again...lets hope between us all we can find the right one for you...


----------



## Hollychops (30 May 2019)

I am another sitting on my hands!! I love all 3 of them especially the colt, but i dont have the time, knowledge or company for a youngster. But i do have a bit of a thing for a ginger with some bone  They are all gorgeous......


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (30 May 2019)

Oh my goodness, Iâ€™m in love with the colt! 

Iâ€™m only 5â€™1â€ though, Iâ€™d look like a pea on a mountain wouldnâ€™t I...


----------



## Red-1 (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			I appreciate you want to ride now, but if you have time to invest have a look at reference
208636 horse quest all rounders under Â£3000.  All of those yearlings will be special and give years of fun.
		
Click to expand...

The filly with the tiny star for me. Gorgeous! Will make 16.2 so not too gigantic. 

Sadly my facilities would not suit a yearling, but she is gorgeous!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 May 2019)

I reckon AA should be getting commission for those yearlings! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HiPo'sHuman (30 May 2019)

Please someone tell me he's not too big for me, I really want to buy him!


----------



## Roxylola (30 May 2019)

5'2 and brought up, backed and brought on my own 17hh from a yearling, more recently happily ridden anything from 13hh to 18hh (of stonking old fashioned warmblood).  I'd go for it personally


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			I reckon AA should be getting commission for those yearlings! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Or sheâ€™ll be cited in divorce proceedings, judging by all the folk who are working out if they can smuggle one home...


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2019)

Tiddlypom said:



			Or sheâ€™ll be cited in divorce proceedings, judging by all the folk who are working out if they can smuggle one home...
		
Click to expand...

  If anyone gets the show horse I will swap you the Furry Farter for it.  You will be able to hide a black one easier than an orange one.

We are off topic, poor SLH needs a horse and I doubt she would want the aforementioned Furry Farter.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 May 2019)

well he would be big enough!!!!!


----------



## G&T (30 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Investment ! - 3k today will be 6k when they are on long line, had an outing in hand showing and been sat on.  8k when they have done a couple of prelims, popped a 70cm baby course, won a novice hunter class and seen hounds.  Plus all esy to do as their breeding is pure ID, quiet and sensible.  Go on, hide it somewhere your husband can't see !!
		
Click to expand...

AA you are a woman after my own heart with the old â€˜investmentâ€™ line! Iâ€™ve taken this angle so many times re horses that my other half will now roll his eyes and drily remark â€˜ah right I see, so actually, you really canâ€™t afford NOT to buy it then?!â€™


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 May 2019)

HiPo'sHuman said:



			Please someone tell me he's not too big for me, I really want to buy him! 

Click to expand...

Nothing is too big as long as itâ€™s properly backed and taught good manners early on. My 15hh cob thug bullies his sharer and takes the pee out of others, but never me.


----------



## Asha (31 May 2019)

Those ID youngsters are very tempting

I saw this on Facebook , in horse for sale in Shropshire . 16.3 Irish sport horse , 13 years old . Down a bit of everything. Looks to have a decent amount of bone


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 May 2019)

Ooh I do like the look of that one Asha!


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 May 2019)

Quick FB-Stalk reveals she has owned the horse since at least 2016 so not a dealer pretending to be a private home. I wonder why she is selling him?


----------



## Asha (31 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			Quick FB-Stalk reveals she has owned the horse since at least 2016 so not a dealer pretending to be a private home. I wonder why she is selling him?
		
Click to expand...

You are very  good , i never thought of doing that. He seems to tick the boxes for SLH on paper, so fingers crossed hes a nice as he sounds


----------



## SpringArising (31 May 2019)

That coloured seems suspiciously cheap. When ads say "Will only go to the right person" I automatically assume it's a nutter.


----------



## ihatework (31 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			That coloured seems suspiciously cheap. When ads say "Will only go to the right person" I automatically assume it's a nutter.
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t it funny how different ads are interpreted. I didnâ€™t read into that the horse was a nutter and Iâ€™d certainly call if I were SLH.

Also that isnâ€™t suspiciously cheap - 13yo hunted with a small pack and gone to a few clinics and fun rides - so not a big CV for the age. Maybe there is a declaration that will be made over the phone. 

No major run away and donâ€™t waste your phone bill red flags for me


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			That coloured seems suspiciously cheap. When ads say "Will only go to the right person" I automatically assume it's a nutter.
		
Click to expand...

I read that as home needed to be good enough for a loved horse, not horse needed to be carefully placed. But who knows. Loads of ads say 5* home only and then never ask buyers a single  question about how they are going to keep the horse and what kind of set up they have! I always vet homes though.


----------



## little_critter (31 May 2019)

I've just bought a total bargain. I had to question the price...twice! He is a total gentleman, passed a 5 stage vetting with flying colours and is a bit of a looker too. If I had no scruples I could have put him straight back on horsequest for Â£1500 more than I paid for him (easily).
So while a too cheap horse rings alarm bells it might still be worth a look - but go with your eyes wide open.


----------



## SpringArising (31 May 2019)

This chap sounds nice: https://www.horsemart.co.uk/16-2hh-ish-gentlman/Horses/562045

Over your budget but they say a loan is possible which would give you the peace of mind of being able to hand it back. 

Only thing I'd wonder is whether he'd be so amenable if not working as hard as he is at the moment.


----------



## 9tails (31 May 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Investment ! - 3k today will be 6k when they are on long line, had an outing in hand showing and been sat on.  8k when they have done a couple of prelims, popped a 70cm baby course, won a novice hunter class and seen hounds.  Plus all esy to do as their breeding is pure ID, quiet and sensible.  Go on, hide it somewhere your husband can't see !!
		
Click to expand...

But they'll cost at least Â£10k in the process unless it's what you do for a living.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 May 2019)

That coloured boy is gorgeous but over budget for me at the moment   
As I said earlier in the thread I'm sat at 2.4k at the moment due to several disasters. It's not looking like that's going to improve in a hurry either....the money I planned to add to it this week has been spent by two of my dogs at the vets ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£


----------



## Asha (31 May 2019)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			That coloured boy is gorgeous but over budget for me at the moment  
As I said earlier in the thread I'm sat at 2.4k at the moment due to several disasters. It's not looking like that's going to improve in a hurry either....the money I planned to add to it this week has been spent by two of my dogs at the vets ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Sorry SLH , hadnâ€™t seen your budget had changed . If anything else pops up , I will let you know . Hope the dogs are ok x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 May 2019)

Thsnks A, nothing major luckily for the one, just some muscle strain. The other boy is never so lucky bless him, he is virtually blind at 4 due to juvenile cataracts that can't be operated on for a few reasons. Back at the vets with him today due a huge fluid filled swelling on the side of his neck. I swear that dogs are ten times more trouble than horses..!!!


----------



## blodwyn1 (31 May 2019)

What happened with the CB cross did they not get back to you?


----------



## LaurenBay (31 May 2019)

what happened to your vet on Monday? I think I missed something


----------



## Summit (31 May 2019)

Ambers Echo said:



			I wonder why she is selling him?
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter though?  Not every sale is someone trying to offload a problem.  She may have personal reasons or just had enough of horses.

Letâ€™s not try and read between the lines again


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 May 2019)

Not making assumptions but I always want to know why a horse is for sale. As my RI once told me- every horse is for sale for a reason. Life events, changes of circumstance etc are preferable to me than things like over horsed or wasted with me or no time to do him justice etc etc. Its a question I always ask any seller.


----------



## JennBags (31 May 2019)

Summit said:



			Does it matter though?  Not every sale is someone trying to offload a problem.  She may have personal reasons or just had enough of horses.

Letâ€™s not try and read between the lines again 

Click to expand...

It absolutely DOES matter and when buying horses you have to read between each and every line, and also look at the invisible ink used!  
SLH falls in love very easily with horses, so you HAVE to ask the pertinent questions before going to look at the horse; otherwise you are wasting your time and resources.  If you go and view a horse without asking the relevant questions, fall in love with it, and get it vetted and it fails, you have lost money and time.


----------



## Summit (31 May 2019)

JennBags said:



			It absolutely DOES matter and when buying horses you have to read between each and every line, and also look at the invisible ink used!
SLH falls in love very easily with horses, so you HAVE to ask the pertinent questions before going to look at the horse; otherwise you are wasting your time and resources.  If you go and view a horse without asking the relevant questions, fall in love with it, and get it vetted and it fails, you have lost money and time.
		
Click to expand...

What Iâ€™m saying is there have been many many posts of horses and pretty much each one has come up against conflicting comments....:not really fair when looking at just a photo or a badly worded advert.

Many people have commented that there has been too much nit picking.  If you read back youâ€™ll see the comments.

As my last sentence said...letâ€™s not  read between the lines â€œAGAINâ€


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 May 2019)

How about:

Horsequest Advert: http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/210065

Know she is a bit smaller than you wanted and I'd want more photos but you said you were enjoying your friend's smaller cob and she is 2 chunky breeds so may feel bigger? Shes within your budget as well.


----------



## Ambers Echo (31 May 2019)

I think the horses looks gorgeous! I certainly did not mean to put SLH off ringing up about him. And you're right - there are many perfectly genuine sellers with perfectly genuine reasons for selling. X


----------



## Annagain (31 May 2019)

Not sure if this link goes to the group or to the horse but have a look at the 7yr old ID on here. He sounds sweet if a bit green. Could be a hidden gem? They say not for a novice but its doesn't sound like he does anything wrong.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/114736561929282/


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 May 2019)

Heâ€™s 16.1, Â£1500, looks a useful chunk of a horse! Hope you donâ€™t mind, annagain, I linked the ad specifically. 

https://m.facebook.com/groups/114736561929282?view=permalink&id=2151453551590896


----------



## Annagain (31 May 2019)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Heâ€™s 16.1, Â£1500, looks a useful chunk of a horse! Hope you donâ€™t mind, annagain, I linked the ad specifically.

https://m.facebook.com/groups/114736561929282?view=permalink&id=2151453551590896

Click to expand...

Of course not, I would have if I wasn't a total luddite! There just seems to be a nice tone to the advert, it seems genuine. And I'm normally quite cynical!


----------



## SpringArising (31 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			How about:

Horsequest Advert: http://www.horsequest.co.uk/advertisment/210065

Know she is a bit smaller than you wanted and I'd want more photos but you said you were enjoying your friend's smaller cob and she is 2 chunky breeds so may feel bigger? Shes within your budget as well.
		
Click to expand...

That one sounds like SHL's old horse.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (31 May 2019)

The CB x is still for sale by the look of the advert


----------



## JennBags (31 May 2019)

Summit said:



			What Iâ€™m saying is there have been many many posts of horses and pretty much each one has come up against conflicting comments....:not really fair when looking at just a photo or a badly worded advert.

Many people have commented that there has been too much nit picking.  If you read back youâ€™ll see the comments.

As my last sentence said...letâ€™s not  read between the lines â€œAGAINâ€
		
Click to expand...

And I disagree with you, we should read between the lines in every advert.
I have read the whole thread, and actually only one or two people commented on the nit-picking.
SLH has been trying to find the right horse for years and years, as a relatively new HHO member you wouldn't necessarily know this.  The ones who have been here for a while have been through this scenario many times and 'm afraid it always ends the same way.
So don't tell us what we can and can't say about adverts.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (31 May 2019)

SpringArising said:



			That one sounds like SHL's old horse.
		
Click to expand...

In a good or bad way?


----------



## SpringArising (31 May 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			In a good or bad way?
		
Click to expand...

Bad. All the things about the horse in the ad were the reasons for needing to sell the other.


----------



## Lammy (31 May 2019)

SLH... Daniella Randino is just driving home a gorgeous big 2009 mare. As far as Iâ€™ve heard her cobs are as described, a nervous friends mum bought a smaller mare off her a few years ago and is still going well. 

She will be gone quickly so if you like the look of her give Dani a ring and ask for a price. She is not too far for me and will be happy to go see her tomorrow if you think sheâ€™s suitable


----------



## Meredith (31 May 2019)

Lammy said:



			SLH... Daniella Randino is just driving home a gorgeous big 2009 mare. As far as Iâ€™ve heard her cobs are as described, a nervous friends mum bought a smaller mare off her a few years ago and is still going well.

She will be gone quickly so if you like the look of her give Dani a ring and ask for a price. She is not too far for me and will be happy to go see her tomorrow if you think sheâ€™s suitable
View attachment 32995

Click to expand...

link ( if you think it is worth it )
https://www.facebook.com/dani.randino


----------



## palo1 (31 May 2019)

Lammy said:



			SLH... Daniella Randino is just driving home a gorgeous big 2009 mare. As far as Iâ€™ve heard her cobs are as described, a nervous friends mum bought a smaller mare off her a few years ago and is still going well.

She will be gone quickly so if you like the look of her give Dani a ring and ask for a price. She is not too far for me and will be happy to go see her tomorrow if you think sheâ€™s suitable
View attachment 32995

Click to expand...

My experience of Daniella Randino is limited (via a friend) but I would not wish to recommend taking that course of action sadly.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (31 May 2019)

Messaged as can't get through, thank you 

The CB X is too big. My field landlord feels 17hh is plenty big enough..!!!


----------



## Lammy (31 May 2019)

palo1 said:



			My experience of Daniella Randino is limited (via a friend) but I would not wish to recommend taking that course of action sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Search her name in the dodgy dealers group on fb, not a single bad word all are recommendations that sheâ€™s trustworthy and honest. You wonâ€™t find that with most dealers and I wouldnâ€™t recommend someone I thought was iffy to SLH.


----------



## Leo Walker (31 May 2019)

The horse wont be in budget, not even close. She is relatively trustworthy, but she sells a lot of rough green cobs for big profits. Fair play to her making a living out of it, but no good for someone with a small budget.


----------



## Summit (31 May 2019)

JennBags said:



			And I disagree with you, we should read between the lines in every advert.
I have read the whole thread, and actually only one or two people commented on the nit-picking.
SLH has been trying to find the right horse for years and years, as a relatively new HHO member you wouldn't necessarily know this.  The ones who have been here for a while have been through this scenario many times and 'm afraid it always ends the same way.
So don't tell us what we can and can't say about adverts.
		
Click to expand...

So you think you have the right to make a decision?  I think not......

New member or not has no relevance


----------



## JennBags (31 May 2019)

Summit said:



			So you think you have the right to make a decision?  I think not......

New member or not has no relevance
		
Click to expand...

What decision is it that you think I'm trying to make?
New member is relevant as you don't know the history.


----------



## Ddraig_wen (3 June 2019)

https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/...5&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&page=3


----------



## Leo Walker (3 June 2019)

I know I'm always saying not to read between the lines and go and view, but the age, the lack of top line and being a bit lethargic sounding screams cushings to me, and I'd want the better cushings test before I bought him


----------



## Summit (3 June 2019)

JennBags said:



			New member is relevant as you don't know the history.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I do..



Ddraig_wen said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028370/chunky-irish-gelding-162hh-schoolmaster.html?link=/search?keyword=16.2&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&page=3

Click to expand...

Sounds nice


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 June 2019)

It's for sale with a well known dealer........


----------



## Amymay (3 June 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028370/chunky-irish-gelding-162hh-schoolmaster.html?link=/search?keyword=16.2&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&page=3

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

Iâ€™m afraid that would be a no from me.  Shocking


----------



## Ddraig_wen (3 June 2019)

Ddraig_wen said:



https://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/119028370/chunky-irish-gelding-162hh-schoolmaster.html?link=/search?keyword=16.2&sectionId=3365&advertType=forsale&maximumPrice=2500&page=3

Click to expand...

 Having now seen the photos   I wouldn't


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 June 2019)

amymay said:



			ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±ðŸ˜±

Iâ€™m afraid that would be a no from me.  Shocking
		
Click to expand...

Same for me too


----------



## dlou1 (18 June 2019)

Do we have any updates SLH? I'm dying to know how your search is going!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (18 June 2019)

Search is on hold while I save up more money lol


----------

